# Urlaubsberichte Süßwasser



## Matzinger (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

da es jetzt anscheinend doch einige Boardies gibt die sich für das Süßwasserangeln in Norge interessieren, habe ich mal diesen Trööt eröffnet und fange schon mal mit meinem Bericht aus 2004 an.
Es kann doch nicht sein, daß alle nur ans Salzwasser fahren ?!
Ich jedenfalls würde mich freuen, auch mal etwas über das Lachs-/und Forellenangeln, etc. in Norge lesen zu können. Gerade im Hinblick auf Lizenzen, Angelstellen, Montagen, etc. könnten wir uns alle mal unterstützen... .


Samstag, 17.07. ging es um 05.00 Uhr aus der Nähe von Hamburg Richtung Hirtshals/DK los.
Um 10.30 Uhr nach einigen Pausen angekommen, haben wir uns erstmal im Reisecenter ein dänisches Hot Dog gegönnt, um die Wartezeit bis zur Abfahrt der Schnellfähre Santa Ana I (11.30 Uhr) zu verkürzen.
Nach der doch sehr schnellen und vor allen Dingen ruhigen Überfahrt (nur 2,5 Stunden), ging es nochmal ca. 70 km ins Setesdal in den Ort Byglandsfjord, direkt am gleichnamigen 50 km langen Stausee.
Die Hütte, gebucht über Interchalet (SET 086), war so einigermaßen, der Riesenvorteil war aber die Nähe zum Wasser (40 m) und das große Grundstück.
Nach der Erkundungstour durch Byglandsfjord (1000 Einwohner), Evje (10 km entfernt, 5000 Einwohner) und 2 Cola-Whiskey sind wir erstmal völlig groggy in Bett geschlichen.

Am Sonntag bin ich wie fast jeden Tag an die Otra gefahren, welche 1 km von unserem Haus gestaut wird.
Einige schöne Stromschnellen sind im Urlaub meine Stammplätze geworden, speziell 2 möchte ich für eventuelle Nachahmer/Durchreisende empfehlen. 

1.) Zwischen Evje und Byglandsfjord an der B 9, 1 km vom Rafting-Center entfernt, kurz vor der Maut-Station.
2.) Parallelstraße der B 9 auf der anderen Seite der Otra, hier liegen auf der rechten Seite nach ca. 3 km ebenfalls einige sehr schöne Stromschnellen.

Die Wochenlizenz kostet NOK 100,-

An beiden Plätzen habe ich anfangs mit Spinnern und Wobblern geangelt, aber relativ wenig gefangen.
Erst mit einer Tiroler Hölzl-Montage am Seitenblei (Vorfachlänge ca. 30 cm, 0,18 mm) und Wurm habe ich teilweise bis zu 30 Forellen in 5 Stunden gefangen, die nicht verwerteten Bisse nicht mit eingerechnet. Ganz wichtig ist beim geringsten Zupfer anzuschlagen, so habe ich nicht eine Forelle verangelt.  

Die kleinsten Forellen waren um die 20 cm, der Großteil lag bei ca. 30 cm.
In meinem beiden Wochen habe ich 18 Forellen und kanadische Bachsaiblinge ab einer Länge von 35 cm gefangen, wobei die beiden größten 39 cm hatten.

Wer sich jetzt fragt was ich mit den Fischen gemacht habe: Catch and release, außer 4 Forellen für den Eigenbedarf und 6 Forellen für 3 französische WoMo-Touris, die mich dann auch gleich mit 2 Flaschen Bordeaux bedacht haben...!

Alle weiteren Plätze haben nur untermaßige Bachforellen ergeben. Hier habe ich das Angeln dann nach ca. 2 Stunden aufgegeben.

Das Angeln im Byglandsfjord konnte man völlig vergessen. Ich habe an 2 Abenden ein bißchen geschleppt und hatte ungelogen jede 2. Minute eine untermaßige Forelle am Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker, etc.

Auch das Thema Lachs bin ich angegangen.

2 Abende an der Otra:
Lizenz für die Strecke 5 a, oder 5 b (die besten Strecken in Vennesla, 15 km von Kristiansand und 50 km von meinem Urlaubsort)) kostet NOK 150,-, was ich fürs Lachsfischen extrem günstig finde.
Habe leider keinen Kontakt gehabt, durfte aber 2 Drills und diverse springende Fische bis ca. 8 kg bewundern.
Karten gibt es u. a. bei MX Sports in Vennesla und die Verfügbarkeit für die Zone 5b ist überhaupt kein Problem.
Für die Zone 5 a werden jeden Tag nur 6 Lizenzen vergeben, 2 davon werden um 16 Uhr ausgelost.

Die Zonen haben einige Inseln in der doch recht starken Strömung, sowie einige tiefere Bereiche, in denen man auch gut blinkern kann.
Die meisten Norweger angeln mit einem "Droppen", Vorfach 1,5 m lang und einer orangenen/roten Lachsfliege.
Gegen die Strömung auswerfen und ans Ufer driften lassen.

1 Abend an der Mandalelva
Hier kostet die Lizenz für die Zone 3 (20 km von Mandal) NOK 250,-.
Rein optisch hat mir dieses Gewässer sehr gut gefallen, nur hat der Fluß relativ wenig Wasser geführt und die Fische waren nicht ganz so zahlreich wie in der Otra vorhanden.
Im Gegensatz zur Otra waren an der Strecke sehr viele Flifis anzutreffen, gefangen wurde aber sehr wenig.
Karten erhält man u. a. an der Tankstelle in Bjelland.

Wichtig ist, daß man sich für beide Strecken vorab die Angellizenz für Norwegen (NOK 180,- + € NOK 65,- Bearbeitung) kauft. Ohne die geht nichts.

Alles in allem kann man sagen, daß die Gegend rund um das Setesdal eine Reise wert ist.
Gerade für Familienurlaube, gepaart mit Angeln ist es ideal.

Es ist alles vor Ort (Reiten, Go-Kart Bahn, Supermärkte, Restaurants, Reiten, Elchsafari, etc.), so daß sich auch die nichtangelnden Familienmitglieder beschäftigen können.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Urlaubsberichte Süßwasser*

Danke für diese ausführliche Schilderung deiner Erlebnisse. Klingt doch reizvoll.


----------



## Jirko (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Urlaubsberichte Süßwasser*

jooo matzinger, auch von mir nen strammes danke für die eröffnung dieses threads, welcher dann vielleicht mit leben erfüllt wird... und natürlich mange takk für deinen feinen bericht #6 #h


----------



## fraibeuter (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Urlaubsberichte Süßwasser*

moinsen finde prima das endlich mal erfahrungen übers süßwasser fischen von norwegen ausgetauscht werden!
wir (3 kumpels und ich) sind gerade dabei zu überlegen nach
südnorwegen region "gloma" südlich von oslo zu fahren.
nach jahrelangen touren durch schweden mal testen was dort so geht!
hat irgendeiner schon erfahrungen mit dieser region gemacht
habe gelesen soll ein prima zander gewässer sein?


----------



## Karstein (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Urlaubsberichte Süßwasser*

Jau, gutes Thema, Matzinger! :m

Sind denn dann auch erfolgreich zurück. Haben dank unserer norwegischen Freunde einen Bergsee auf runden 600 Metern befischt, die NOrweger mit Wurm, wir mit Fliege und Spinner. Ergebnis: Bachforellen mit 1,4kg, 1,1kg, 0,9kg und zwei rund 0,8kg!

Ich musste mich erst einmal revidieren: nicht jeder norwegische Bergsee ist automatisch ein überfüllter Steinforellensee - einzelne Seen bilden aufgrund ihrer Tiefe und ihres Nahrungsvorkommens (besagter See: Frösche, Kaulquappen, dicke Insekten) ideale Wachstumsbedingungen für solch dicke Farios!

Wir haben wunderschöne Fotos und auch ein Video vom Bergseebesuch mit heimgebracht, das Ganze wird inklusive Artikel demnächst in einem Magazin erscheinen. Und demnächst wird in Sachen Salmoniden in Norge von uns noch was nachgelegt, wir werden ein Traumrevier besuchen. 

Vorfreudige Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Angelopa (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Urlaubsberichte Süßwasser*



Karstein schrieb:


> Jau, gutes Thema, Matzinger! :m
> 
> Sind denn dann auch erfolgreich zurück. Haben dank unserer norwegischen Freunde einen Bergsee auf runden 600 Metern befischt, die NOrweger mit Wurm, wir mit Fliege und Spinner. Ergebnis: Bachforellen mit 1,4kg, 1,1kg, 0,9kg und zwei rund 0,8kg!
> 
> ...



Moin Karstein,

echt super zu erfahren, dass es Forellen von vernünftiger Größe zu fangen gibt, aber den zig tausenden von Seen in Norwegen würde ich schon ganz gerne den Namen bzw. die Gegend wissen. Auch das Forellenangeln im Fluß ist sehr interessant. Vielleicht hast Du da auch einen guten Tipp.

Gruß
Volker


----------

